# Is there an aftermarket gun box out there?



## Dp03 (Jun 16, 2017)

Despite searching online and actually finding companies who make boats who have gynbices in their boats, they do not sell the gun boxes by themselves. The companies I have talked too don't atleast. War eagle and xpress. Is there a such thing as an aftermarket gun box? That you can just purchase and mount to your boat? I have yet to find one.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 16, 2017)

are you looking for a metal or plastic box ?


----------



## overboard (Jun 16, 2017)

Google>War eagle boat accessories, find Spencer Marine and click on it. Their website is showing War Eagle gunboxes for $385 + $100 shipping. 
You probably have to find a dealer to purchase one, at least that's where I would start. 
If it were me, I would do some measuring, draw up a pattern and either make one or get one made, or just pay almost $500 for one with shipping!


----------



## Johnny (Jun 16, 2017)

wow - those are pretty pricey ! I went to a local surplus store and they had
aluminum shipping boxes perfect for a long gun for $75.00.
complete with a waterproof gasket in the lid.


this company is in Orlando, FL and their inventory changes daily.
they ship throughout the US.
https://www.skycraftsurplus.com/index.aspx

but I guess if you want one specific to your boat, you will have to shell out some bucks.




.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2017)

absolutely!

Board sponsor AK McCallum does.

https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-console.htm


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2017)

Another option is to have Fish on Fabrications make you one....

https://www.fishonfabrications.com/custom-fabrication.html


----------



## Stumpalump (Jun 16, 2017)

Du-Ha tote. Available thru Desert Rat off road centers. Ask about a new one called Squad Box.

https://www.du-ha.com/tote.html







Smaller cheaper one called a Humpstor







You can't go wrong with Pelican either and they come in duck boat colors.

https://www.opticsplanet.com/pelican-1740-series-long-case-dry-box.html


----------



## overboard (Jun 17, 2017)

Just looking, DuraCraft looks like it also has gun boxes that can be bought as accessories, I'm sure there are more manufacturers that offer them beside War Eagle and DuraCraft.
Probably the best bet would be to do some online searching and find a dealer that can order one for you.
I just added a few more things to mine, that gun/storage box will hold a lot of stuff! 
3 life vests, a throwable cushion, 2 small ammo boxes with a bunch of things in them, 2 pin posts, measuring board, pee cup, stringer, lure retriever, large wrench for the impeller, piece of string trimmer line, fire extinguisher, fishing reg. book, and launch rope are all in there with a little room left to throw 4 rod holders in if needed. Without that box that stuff would be all over the place like you are trying to get away from.
This particular boat also has a smaller dry box on the opposite side, which I'm trying not to use except for things not needed for the boat itself and that will be removed on a regular basis, such as rain gear, extra clothing, etc.


----------



## turbotodd (Jun 18, 2017)

War Eagle will sell them. I've bought several from the local war eagle dealer. Just have to tell them you want it in whatever length. I think there's 2 or 3 different sizes. I actually called war eagle (who by the way owns duracraft) and they gave me the options as far as sizes, then called the dealer and ordered it.


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 24, 2017)

dp03,

what size box do you need??

Our agency has made lockable pistol boxes out of .30 caliber ammo boxes for years (for <10 bucks) & have NEVER had a single pistol lost.

Army surplus stores also often have suitable cases for <50.oo that will stand up to most anything, to secure long guns.

yours, satx


----------

